# Made the Local ABC News



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice!  Spreading the word to the masses.


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

It *IS* the near future of transportation. Great to see it on TV.


----------



## rbgrn (Jul 24, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------

